# I just finished my first deer mount.



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I got the bug to try taxidermy a while back. I talked my local guy into letting me hang out and do a little work for him in turn teaching me how to mount deer.

This is my first one. Just mounted today and i cant wait to try the finish work. Hopefully i dont go to crazy with the airbursh.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

*   Nice job, looks awesome! 

P.S. I hope you are at his shop, or you got a lot of work to do already! :set1_rolf2: *


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

at his shop using his tools for the most part.


----------



## savagelh (May 6, 2011)

i think it looks very good for a beginner but why is he wearing a nicotine patch?


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Holding the forhead down. Its a ots form, and a random cape, and some antlers i found in a ditch on my property. So its not a exact fit.


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks decent


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got to check my ditches more often.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

well here it is finished. it was my first time ever using a airbrush as well, so i kinda jacked up the nose. Over all im happy with it as a first. Ear butts need more clay, need more clay in the upper lid, and so on. Im sure you guys could rip it apart. The lower lip i made from apoxie sculpt and textured.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

You got the first one under your belt, congrats. Now study more reference before you do another.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not too bad


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

no help from him at all? 
if so ur gonna good!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I had questions for him but did everything myself. I have been fleshing his hides and thinning the body. With him doing the faces.

This was my second hide to turn the eyes and lips on. The first was a complete disaster. I thinned it completely and tanned it myself using krowtann.

Now that I know how the materials work and dry. I'm confident my next will be better.

I've watched him mount a few completely and have rick Carter's DVD.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice job


----------



## KY Grant (Feb 15, 2012)

Really nice.


----------



## UCChris (Feb 6, 2014)

Dang, I'd hang that on my wall...


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Man dont let them hate on you that chit looks good to me especially for your first time man you did a great job


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks good and for a first mount congrats ,your well on your way.

It looks a lot better than some other mounts I have seen .


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

I do not have any mounts . But I think that looks good .


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

mccoppinb said:


> Man dont let them hate on you that chit looks good to me especially for your first time man you did a great job


They are not hating at all. There are things wrong with the mount for sure but my next will have those issues fixed.

Btw thanks everyone.


----------

